# Word of the Day .. Paraskevidekatriaphobic



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2021)

Do you have a fear of Friday the 13th? If so, you are Paraskevidekatriophobic.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2021)

Whoa, @Pinky  !
The word....


Pinky said:


> Paraskevidekatriophobic.


has _more letters in it, than it would take to write:_

Fearoffridaythe13th !  

_Yes, I had to actually count both, in order to come to that brilliant conclusion!_


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2021)

I am not Paraskevidekatriophobic because I often have had good luck on Friday the 13th and so I don't fear it at all.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2021)

Did you know that you can put into a Search Engine:

Day of week (_and then put the date of your birth)
And you get a page that tells you which day of the week it was, when you were born. 

This might (or might not! ) be especially interesting or important to any of you, if your Birthday is the 13th of any month 

So you could find out whether or not, you should (or should not! )
be .......um...... what the Word of the Day said!!!!
*Paraskevidekatriophobic!  *_


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 19, 2021)

I am not afraid of Friday the 13th as long as I have my rabbit's foot with me.


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2021)

I have no fear of Friday the 13th.
I do have a fear of being asked to spell Paraskevidekatriophobic


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> I have no fear of Friday the 13th.
> I do have a fear of being asked to spell Paraskevidekatriophobic


You're not the only one I'm  sure!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 19, 2021)

One of the beauties of knowing Greek in school was being able to decipher Greek words in the sciences and math classes.

Paraskevidekatriaphobic consists of three Greek words:
Paraskevi = Friday
Dekatria = Thirteen
Phobic  = Fear of

By the way, never heard of this word before, so thanks!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Whoa, @Pinky  !
> The word....
> 
> has _more letters in it, than it would take to write:_
> ...


Over 13 letters....thank goodness!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 19, 2021)

Ok, I'm worried about Paxton. Instead of thirteen, he says poutine.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 20, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Do you have a fear of Friday the 13th? If so, you are Paraskevidekatriophobic.


Never mind "Fridays". I have seen buildings in the US that are missing the 13th. floor. The elevator goes from the twelfth floor directly to the fourteenth floor. Now that is Para ... Paraskev .... Paraskevid ... Paraskevidekat  ... Paraskevidekatrioexpealidotious!


----------



## Verisure (Nov 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Ok, I'm worried about Paxton. Instead of thirteen, he says poutine.


And in Australia, they call it thirdeen.


----------



## Della (Nov 20, 2021)

[Most little kids have trouble with the "th" sound.  My son's kindergarten teacher had a puppet named Thelma Thumb just so they could all practice.  If Paxton never gets the hang of it he can always go to New York and join 'da mafia.]

I was born on Friday the thirteenth so  paraskevidekatriophobic people should give me a wide berth.










.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 20, 2021)

Della said:


> [Most little kids have trouble with the "th" sound.  My son's kindergarten teacher had a puppet named Thelma Thumb just so they could all practice.  If Paxton never gets the hang of it he can always go to New York and join 'da mafia.]
> 
> I was born on Friday the thirteenth so  paraskevidekatriophobic people should give me a wide berth.


Or he could go Irish.

How old are you? "Tree"
What day were you born? "Da turd"
Ok, you can go now. "Tanks"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm not Paraskevidekatriophobic, I've had good things happen on Friday the 13th in the past.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 20, 2021)

Since I got married on Friday the 13th, I guess I'm not Paraskevidekatriophobic.


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

If I can say _supercalifragilisticexpialidocious_ then I am sure I can handle paraskevidekatriophobic in every day speech


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2021)

Shero said:


> If I can say _supercalifragilisticexpialidocious_ then I am sure I can handle paraskevidekatriophobic in every day speech



Let us know how your friends respond, when you very casually, slip _paraskevidekatriophobic, _ into your conversation!


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Let us know how your friends respond, when you very casually, slip _paraskevidekatriophobic, _ into your conversation!


Haha, will give it a go but afraid my tongue will tie in nots


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2021)

Shero said:


> Haha, will give it a go but afraid my tongue will tie in nots



When using the word, _paraskevidekatriophobic, _in casual conversation,
_be very cautious about which words you use, directly before and after that one!  

(Don't include words in the same sentence, such as *mosquitos, or pair'o'skiis, or parasitic fiberopathy!  )*_


----------

